# كم حاصل ضرب  2×3 ?



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

*     إذا سألتك الآن : ما حاصل ضرب 2×3  ؟ ستجيب بكل سلاسة : 6 


وإذا ما سألتك في كم ثانية حللت هذه المسألة ؟؟ .. ستجيب في أقل من ثانية !!
حسنا .. هل تستطيع ( بنفس السرعة )  أن تحسب حاصل ضرب 12×13 ؟
ستتردد وربما استخدمت الآلة !!.. لا لا  بدون آلة..!
هناك طريقة رياضية صاروخية تضمن لك دقة النتيجة المتناهية مع سرعة رهيبة الآداء , مختصرا بذلك الكثير من الوقت ..  الهدف منها هو الحصول على نواتج ضرب الأعداد من 11 إلى 19 بنفس السرعة والكفائة التي نضرب بها الأعداد من 1 إلى 9

                                                          أكمل معنا بقية الموضوع حتى تشاهدها ! 





12  ×
13 
خذ الرقم(2) واضربه في(3) وضع أول ناتج : 6
نفس الرقم(2) اجمعه مع (3) وضع ثاني ناتح :5
ضع الواحد الأخير : 1 
فتصبح النتيجة :  156 


فلنجرب مثال آخر :

14×12 = ؟
4×2 = 8  وأيضا 4+2=6 .  مع الواحد الأخير إذا ً الناتج هو :  168 



كما ترى , نحن نأخذ الرقمين من خانة المئات , ونضربهم في بعضهم.. ونأخذ نفس الرقمين من خانة المئات.. ونقوم بجمعهم.. بعد ذلك نضع الواحد لأن مضروب أي رقمين في بعضهم يكون الناتج ثلاثة أرقام ورقمنا الثالث طبعا هو الواحد .   



مثال للتثبيت : 

11×13 = ؟
1×3 = 3 وأيضا 1+3=4 . مع الواحد الأخير فالناتج : 143 



مثال أخير : 

 17× 12 = ؟
7×2= 4  وأيضا  7+2(+1)=0  , الواحد الأخير(+1) يكون الناتج :  204

كما رأيت , في حالة كان هناك ناتج ضرب أو جمع فوق العشرة فنتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع مسائل الجمع .. 

مع الوقت والتعود .. ستصبح مسألة بديهية جدا وستضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني !! 


هل رأيت سرعتها ؟؟
الآن بعد أن تعلمتها بإمكانك تطبيقها كما تشاء ! فمن منا لم يتعامل مع الضرب في أي تطبيق من حياته.. الآن بدل من أن تضيع وقتك في التخمين أو الكتابة بالآلة أمكنك إيجاد معين مناسب لك ومختصر جدا لوقتك !   ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

بصراحة يا عياد كنت بدور عليه الموضوع

لاني اراهم ببرنامج الخوارق يعطوك النتيجة بسرعة

الان ماشي التمرين

هههههههههههههههههههههه

وممكن على اكثر من رقمين كمان

شكرا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بصراحة يا عياد كنت بدور عليه الموضوع
> 
> لاني اراهم ببرنامج الخوارق يعطوك النتيجة بسرعة
> 
> ...



_*خوارق مين وبتاع مين
انت بتصدق الكلام ده
مفيش حد خارق
دا كلوا تمثيل
ويا رب تكون قدرت تستفاد من الموضوع
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كثير ..مثير هذا الموضوع وملفت ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي كثير ..مثير هذا الموضوع وملفت ...



_*thank you*_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 مايو 2009)

ياااااااجميل


شكرا عالطريقة السهلة​


----------



## جيلان (7 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
لا حلوة بجد وخصوصا الاخيرة عجبتنى
كان فى حد منزل بردوا حاجات من دى كنت متابعها انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها ارقام اصلا
ميرسى ayad موضوع رائع ومسلىى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا عياد بجد طريقه حلوة وسريعه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ياااااااجميل
> 
> 
> شكرا عالطريقة السهلة​



_*العفو علي ايه
بس يا رب تقدري تستفيدي بيها في حياتك
وعلي فكره ده اكيد هتبقي نظريه تتدرس 
عجبت الدكتور في الجامعه اوي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا حلوة بجد وخصوصا الاخيرة عجبتنى
> كان فى حد منزل بردوا حاجات من دى كنت متابعها انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها ارقام اصلا
> ميرسى ayad موضوع رائع ومسلىى*


_*
ارقام يا سلام دي لعبتي
طيب خدي عندك
1 - 2 - 6 - 42 - 1806 - ................

هاتي العلاقه بين الارقام دي وهاتي الرقم السادس
وممكن باقي الاعضاء يجابوا معاكي 
واللي هيجاوب ليه عندي احلي تقيم 
يلا عن ما حد حوش*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا عياد بجد طريقه حلوة وسريعه​



_*ميرسي علي ايه بس
عفوا عفوا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## zezza (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير عياد على الطريقة الحلوة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara A (8 مايو 2009)

*طريقة سهلة*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 مايو 2009)

بصراحه يا عياد وبعيدا" عن موضوع السجن لقد ابدعت
الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (8 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا ayad

مية مية بجد 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا عياد
على تعب محبتك
ودمت بود​


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*
> ارقام يا سلام دي لعبتي
> طيب خدي عندك
> 1 - 2 - 6 - 42 - 1806 - ................
> ...



*هىىىىىىىى عرفتها

العلاقة انك بتضرب الرقم فى نفسه ( يعنى تربيع ) بعدين تجمع عليه نفسه

مثلا ( 42 × 42 ) + 42 = 1806

بنفس الطريقة نجيب الرقم الى بعده يطلع 3263442

اى خودمة 30:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير عياد على الطريقة الحلوة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*ميررررررررررررسي zezza
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *طريقة سهلة*
> *ميرسى كتير*
> *ربنا معاك*



_*ميرسي كتير ساره 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> بصراحه يا عياد وبعيدا" عن موضوع السجن لقد ابدعت
> الرب يسوع يباركك



_*وايه بس اللي جاب سيره السجن:smil8:
وعي العمو ميرسي جريس
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا ayad
> 
> مية مية بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك*



_*سانكس نفرتاري
ويا رب تكون الطريقه عجبتك
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا عياد
> على تعب محبتك
> ودمت بود​



_*ميرسي ليك وليم
تفبل تحياتي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هىىىىىىىى عرفتها
> 
> العلاقة انك بتضرب الرقم فى نفسه ( يعنى تربيع ) بعدين تجمع عليه نفسه
> 
> ...



_*بصراجه الله ينور عليكي
برافو
بس في طريقه اسهل من اللي انتي عملتيها دي
كان ممكن تضربي الرقم في الرقم اللي بعده علي طول 
بدل ما تضربيه في نفسه 
وتجمعهيه علي نفسه تاني
يعني كنتي ضربتي 42  * 43
بس حقيقي برافو
انا قولتها لناس كتير قليل اللي عرفها
ومبروك عليكي التقيم 
هوفي الطريق اهو*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مايو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_



_*ميرسي كوك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*WoOoOoOoOoOoOW
معلومــــــــــــــــــة حلوة خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص





*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا لروعه الموضوع الرب يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى رائع شكرا للمعلومة 
الرائعة


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*رووووووووعة يا عياد طريقة عجبتنى اوى
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوووووووووة وملعوووووووووووبة​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك 
ههههههههه
اصلي علمي رياضه وكده سهلتهالي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي مرسي اخي العزيز


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)

2*3=6​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى رائع شكرا للمعلومة
> الرائعة



ميرسي بايبل 
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *رووووووووعة يا عياد طريقة عجبتنى اوى
> *​



_*اتفضليها  :flowers:
ميرسي يا صديقي 
نورتي *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوووووووووة وملعوووووووووووبة​



_*تلاميذك يا خالتي :scenic:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ربنا يكرمك
> ههههههههه
> اصلي علمي رياضه وكده سهلتهالي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي مرسي اخي العزيز



_*اشكرك يا رب 
اخيراً عملت حاجه تنفع 
ميرسي مارتينا *_​


----------



## Nemo (10 يناير 2011)

ميرسى يا عياد جدا ع طرق التعلم الجديدة دى 
بس انا اتعلمت دى قبل كده وكنت بدور ع الارقام فوق 20 ومش عارفة لو لقيت ياريت تنزل لينا بيه موضوع اكون شاكرة
الرب يباركك وميرسى ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

fady maher قال:


> 2*3=6​



صح...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا عياد جدا ع طرق التعلم الجديدة دى
> بس انا اتعلمت دى قبل كده وكنت بدور ع الارقام فوق 20 ومش عارفة لو لقيت ياريت تنزل لينا بيه موضوع اكون شاكرة
> الرب يباركك وميرسى ليك



_*بسيطه وساهله خالص 
بصي يا سيتي
نؤل مثلا 
25
*
32
الاول هنضرب 2*5
وبعدين هنضرب 2*2,3*5 ونجمعهم 
بمعني ان 2*2 = 4  , 3*5=15  يبقوا 19
وفي الاخر هنضرب اخر رقمين 3*2

تبقي النتيجه 800
والطريقه دي تنفع لحد 99

يا رب اكون وصلت الفكره بطريقه سهله 
لو في اي مشكله بلغيني وانا هشرحلك بطريقه تاني*_​


----------



## mr.hima (10 يناير 2011)

يا سلام 
حكاية تمام
دة الواحد كان بيتعقد من الناس اللي بتحسب بسرعة 
محدش احسن من حد شكرا يا أ - عيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

mr.hima قال:


> يا سلام
> حكاية تمام
> دة الواحد كان بيتعقد من الناس اللي بتحسب بسرعة
> محدش احسن من حد شكرا يا أ - عيد



_*بالظبط كده  :fun_lol:
ميرسي مستر هيما  :flowers:
بس انا اسمي عياد مش عيد :t19:*_​


----------



## Nemo (10 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*بسيطه وساهله خالص
> بصي يا سيتي
> نؤل مثلا
> 25
> ...





اولا ميرسى ليك
ثانيا هتعبك تشرحلى نفس الطريقة بس تجمع ايه مع ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> اولا ميرسى ليك
> ثانيا هتعبك تشرحلى نفس الطريقة بس تجمع ايه مع ايه ؟؟؟؟


_*
بصي يا سيتي 
الرقم مكون من رقمين 
احاد وعشرات 
هنضرب اول رقميم 
هيكون الناتج 10
طبعا هنكتب الصفر ونحتفظ بالواحد 
بعد كده بنظرب الاحاد * العشرات 
بطريقه المقص 
يعني 2*2
3*5
وبعين نجمع النواتج 
هتبقي النتيجه 19 ومعانا 1
يبقي 20
هكنتب الصفر ونحتفظ بالاتنين 
وبعدين نضرب اخر رقميم 
2*3
هتدينا 6 واحنا معانا 2
يبقي 8
تبقي النتيجه  800

وصلت ؟
ولا اشرح بصور ؟*_​


----------



## Nemo (10 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*
> 1 -الاول هنضرب 2*5
> 2 -وبعدين هنضرب 2*2,3*5 ونجمعهم
> 3-بمعني ان 2*2 = 4  , 3*5=15  يبقوا 19
> ...




نو مش محتاجة شرح تانى انا مش غبية اوى كده ههههههههههه
بس رقم 2 دى زيادة المفروض مش موجودة فى الخطوات الصح اللى شرحتها
عشان كده فهمت غلط sorry 
وميرسى جدا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> نو مش محتاجة شرح تانى انا مش غبية اوى كده ههههههههههه
> بس رقم 2 دى زيادة المفروض مش موجودة فى الخطوات الصح اللى شرحتها
> عشان كده فهمت غلط sorry
> وميرسى جدا لتعبك
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك



لا بجد مش قصدي خالص 
وفعلا الطريقه الاولنيه فيها غلطه لسه واخد بالي منها


----------



## Nemo (10 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> لا بجد مش قصدي خالص
> وفعلا الطريقه الاولنيه فيها غلطه لسه واخد بالي منها



ولا يهمك احنا بنتعلم منك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ولا يهمك احنا بنتعلم منك
> ربنا يباركك



_*ياباشا العفو 
تعليم ايه بس 
دا انا غلبان*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يناير 2011)

*روعة روعة روعة *
*بجد انا بحب المواضيع دى جدااااااااااااا*
*احلى تقييم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *روعة روعة روعة *
> *بجد انا بحب المواضيع دى جدااااااااااااا*
> *احلى تقييم *​



*   ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك   ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يناير 2011)

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك ، بالحقيقة انا مكتشف هالطريقة من زمان كتير ، ولأي رقم بتحبيه ، مش بس لل 19 ولا بس لل 99 ، ممكن اكتر بكتير*

*مثلا ً*
*231 *
***
*314*

*4 * 1 = 4*
*4 * 3 + 1 * 1 = 13*
*4 * 2 + 1 * 3 + 3 * 1 = 14*
*3 * 3 + 1 * 2 = 11*
*3 * 2 = 6*

*الجواب : الآحاد 4 ، العشرات 13 يعني العشرات 3 ومعنا 1 للمئات ، المئات 14 + 1 = 15 يعني المئات 5 ومعنا 1 للآلاف ، الآلاف 11 + 1 = 12 يعني الآلاف 2 ومعنا 1 لعشرات الألوف ، عشرات الألوف 6 + 1 = 7*

*الجواب : 72534*

*هي ذهنيا ً سريعة بس الشرح لازمه وقت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2011)

the antiochian قال:


> *شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك ، بالحقيقة انا مكتشف هالطريقة من زمان كتير ، ولأي رقم بتحبيه ، مش بس لل 19 ولا بس لل 99 ، ممكن اكتر بكتير*
> 
> *مثلا ً*
> *231 *
> ...



*   بالظبط كده " الله ينور "
انا بقي كنت مستني حد يسالني علي الارقام فوق الـ 100
علشان اقولهالوا
ميرسي يا غالي نورت   ​*


----------



## sparrow (11 يناير 2011)

جميله جدااا معلومات بجد حلوة اووي ومفيدة 
انا اول مرة اعرفها وهتساعدني كتير 

اخدتهم كوبي علشان اعرف افهمهم كدة بهدوء
ولو في حاجة هرجعلك

ميرسي خالص لتعبك


----------



## asamgdla (11 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جداً


----------



## petit chat (11 يناير 2011)

بصراحة حلوة قوى الطريقة 
الف شكر على تعبك 

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2011)

كنا طلعنا امسية شباب مع بعض ايام الدلع بقى والولاد عارفينها وعملوها فينا بس احنا حاسنا اننا اغبية اوى يلهوى بس فظيعة لما علموهالنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> جميله جدااا معلومات بجد حلوة اووي ومفيدة
> انا اول مرة اعرفها وهتساعدني كتير
> 
> اخدتهم كوبي علشان اعرف افهمهم كدة بهدوء
> ...



*   نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع جه بفايده مع ناس كتير 
وطبعا لو في اي حاجه انا تحت امرك 
ربنا معاك   ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

asamgdla قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً



*  الاجمل مرورك 
ميرسي    ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

petit chat قال:


> بصراحة حلوة قوى الطريقة
> الف شكر على تعبك
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك



*   ويفرحك يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع    ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> كنا طلعنا امسية شباب مع بعض ايام الدلع بقى والولاد عارفينها وعملوها فينا بس احنا حاسنا اننا اغبية اوى يلهوى بس فظيعة لما علموهالنا



*   هههههههههههه
هي سهله بس فيها فكره 
وبرده عايزه حد بيحسب بسرعه   ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يناير 2011)

*طيب فى طريقة تانية تكون مبسطة *
*للارقام الى بعد 19 مثلا 25 الارقام الكبيرة شوية*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يناير 2011)

جميل اوى هذه الطريقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب فى طريقة تانية تكون مبسطة *
> *للارقام الى بعد 19 مثلا 25 الارقام الكبيرة شوية*​





> _*
> بصي يا سيتي
> الرقم مكون من رقمين
> احاد وعشرات
> ...



دي طريقه الارقام فوق 19[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*طريقة سهلة لإيجاد حاصل ضرب الارقام الكبيرة*








*طريقة سهلة لإيجاد حاصل ضرب الارقام الكبيرة*
​ *اسهل طريقة لضرب رقمين × رقمين*​ *الفكرة الحسابية*​ *إذا ما سألتك الآن : ما حاصل ضرب 2×3  ؟*​​ *ستجيب بكل سلاسة : 6 !*​​ *وإذا ما سألتك في كم ثانية حللت هذه المسألة ؟؟ ... ستجيب في أقل من ثانية !!*​​ *حسناً.. هل تستطيع ( بنفس السرعة )  أن تحسب حاصل ضرب 12×13 ؟*​​ *ستتردد وربما استخدمت الآلة !!.. لا لا  بدون آلة......!*​​ *هناك طريقة رياضية صاروخية تضمن لك دقة النتيجة المتناهية مع سرعة رهيبة الآداء , مختصرا*​​ *بذلك الكثير من الوقت ..  الهدف منها هو الحصول على نواتج ضرب الأعداد من 11 إلى 19*​​ *بنفس السرعة والكفائة التي نضرب بها الأعداد من 1 إلى 9*​​ *أكمل معنا بقية الموضوع حتى تشاهدها !*​​ *إليك الحل :*​​ *12  ×  13 *​ *خذ الرقم(2) واضربه في(3) وضع أول ناتج : 6*​​ *نفس الرقم(2) اجمعه مع (3) وضع ثاني ناتح :5*​​ *ضع الواحد الأخير : 1 *​​ *فتصبح النتيجة :  156*​​ *فلنجرب مثال آخر :*​ *14×12 = ؟*​​ *4×2 = 8  وأيضا 4+2=6 .  مع الواحد الأخير إذا ً الناتج هو :  168*​​ *كما ترى , نحن نأخذ الرقمين من خانة الاحاد , ونضربهم في بعضهم.. 
*​ *ونأخذ نفس الرقمين **من خانة الاحاد...... ونقوم بجمعهم.. بعد ذلك نضع الواحد لأن مضروب أي رقمين في *​​ *بعضهم يكون الناتج ثلاثة أرقام ورقمنا الثالث طبعا هو الواحد .*​​ *مثال للتثبيت :*​ *11×13 = ؟*​ *1×3 = 3 وأيضا 1+3=4 . مع الواحد الأخير فالناتج : 143*​​ *مثال أخير :*​​ *17× 12 = ؟*​ *7×2= 4 (العشرة تضاف الى حاصل الجمع في الخطوة الثانية)  
*​​ *  وأيضا  7+2(+1 وهي العشرة المتبقية من الخطوة الاولى)=0 
*​​ *الواحد الأخير(+1) يكون الناتج  204*​​ *كما رأيت , في حالة كان هناك ناتج ضرب أو*​​ *جمع فوق العشرة فنتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع مسائل الجمع ..*​ *مع الوقت والتعود .. ستصبح مسألة بديهية جدا وستضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني !!*​​ *هل رأيت سرعتها ؟؟*​​ *الآن بعد أن تعلمتها بإمكانك تطبيقها كما تشاء ! فمن منا لم يتعامل مع الضرب في أي تطبيق من حياته... *​​ *الآن بدل من أن تضيع وقتك في التخمين أو الكتابة بالآلة أمكنك إيجاد معين مناسب لك ومختصر جدا لوقتك..*​​


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

يُدمج للتكرار
شكرا مارسلينو عملتلنا ريفريش للمعلومة لحسن الحاجات دى لما الواحد مش بيستعملها بتتنسى
شكرا الاسد المرقسى كمان على الموضوع
المسيح يباركم


----------



## اكيلا__________ (10 مارس 2011)

موضوع مميز 
شكرا


----------

